# [PPC] Error emerging hfsplusutils

## leonida

Come in questi topic in Gentoo on PPC:

hfsplusutils fail to build

error emerging hfsplusutils

hfsplusutils fails to compile

Autoconf Seg Fault When Merging hfsplusutils

ho lo stesso errore nell'emerge di hfsplusutils-1.0.4-r1

```
>>> Source unpacked.

aclocal

autoconf

autoheader

automake -a

automake-1.5: configure.in: installing `./install-sh'

automake-1.5: configure.in: installing `./mkinstalldirs'

automake-1.5: configure.in: installing `./missing'

configure.in: 224: required file `./ltmain.sh' not found

automake-1.5: configure.in: installing `./depcomp'

/usr/share/automake-1.5/am/depend2.am: AMDEP does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

/usr/share/automake-1.5/am/depend2.am: AMDEP does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

/usr/share/automake-1.5/am/depend2.am: AMDEP does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

/usr/share/automake-1.5/am/lang-compile.am: AMDEP does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

/usr/share/automake-1.5/am/depend2.am: AMDEP does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

/usr/share/automake-1.5/am/depend2.am: AMDEP does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

/usr/share/automake-1.5/am/depend2.am: AMDEP does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

/usr/share/automake-1.5/am/lang-compile.am: AMDEP does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

/usr/share/automake-1.5/am/depend2.am: AMDEP does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

/usr/share/automake-1.5/am/depend2.am: AMDEP does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

/usr/share/automake-1.5/am/depend2.am: AMDEP does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

/usr/share/automake-1.5/am/lang-compile.am: AMDEP does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

make: *** [all] Error 1

!!! ERROR: sys-fs/hfsplusutils-1.0.4-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 35, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message) 
```

L'unico suggerimento in questo topic è quello di rifare emerge rsync... ma a me ridà errore  :Sad: 

Info:

iBook G4 933mhz with internet connection

cflags="-02 -mcpu=7450 -pipe -maltivec -mabi=altivec"

Grazie inanticipo .L.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Aggiorna il tuo automake. Li usi la versione 1.5 mentre c'e' la 1.8.3 forse e' questo

----------

## leonida

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Aggiorna il tuo automake.

 Ho fatto # emerge automake, a processo completato un avviso mi dice che ci sono  dei file .config da aggiornare, allora eseguo il comando # export CONFIG_Protect ="-*" ri-emergo automake, e i file .config sono aggiornati.

Ridò # emerge system ancora usa automake-1.5. Uso anche # WANT_AUTOMAKE=1.8.5-r1, ma niente, continua ad emergere hfsplusutils-1.0.4-r1 usando automake-1.5.

Scusa la mia inesperienza, ma dopo questi tentativi non so cosa fare.

Grazie, .L.

----------

## leonida

 *leonida wrote:*   

>  Uso anche # WANT_AUTOMAKE=1.8.5-r1

 

Sto andando per tentativi,con # export WANT_AUTOMAKE=1.8 l'errore è cambiato:

```
>>> Source unpacked.

aclocal

/usr/share/aclocal/glib.m4:8: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_GLIB

  run info '(automake)Extending aclocal'

  or see http://sources.redhat.com/automake/automake.html#Extending%20aclocal

autoconf

autoheader

automake -a

configure.in: installing `./install-sh'

configure.in: installing `./missing'

configure.in:27: installing `./config.guess'

configure.in:27: installing `./config.sub'

configure.in:72: required file `./ltmain.sh' not found

libhfsp/src/Makefile.am: installing `./depcomp'

libhfsp/src/Makefile.am:30: `CFLAGS' is a user variable, you should not override it;

libhfsp/src/Makefile.am:30: use `AM_CFLAGS' instead.

libhfsp/src/Makefile.am:30: `CFLAGS' is a user variable, you should not override it;

libhfsp/src/Makefile.am:30: use `AM_CFLAGS' instead.

make: *** [all] Error 1

!!! ERROR: sys-fs/hfsplusutils-1.0.4-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 35, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message) 
```

----------

## leonida

Con la supervisione della chat (un grazie a bsolar+elfo) ho editato il file:

cd /var/tmp/portage/hfsplusutils*/work/*/libhfsp/src/Makefile.am

cambiando CFLAGS con AM_CFLAGS

poi ho dato il comando

# cat -n Makefile.am |grep 30

>>> 30  CFLAGS = -02 -Wall

poi come suggerito solo per configurare/compilare/installare:

ebuild /usr/portage/sys-fs/hfsplusutils/hfsplusutils-1.0.4-r1.ebuild merge

da 17 a un solo errore  :Smile: 

```

aclocal

/usr/share/aclocal/glib.m4:8: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_GLIB

  run info '(automake)Extending aclocal'

  or see http://sources.redhat.com/automake/automake.html#Extending%20aclocal

autoconf

autoheader

automake -a

configure.in:72: required file `./ltmain.sh' not found

make: *** [all] Error 1

!!! ERROR: sys-fs/hfsplusutils-1.0.4-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 35, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message) 
```

Domanda catartica: sono partito da stage uno e sono quasi alla fine dello stage 2 prendendo tutto con internet connection, l'unica cosa che ho editato è il file make.conf in questo modo:

```
cflags="-02 -mcpu=7450 -pipe -maltivec -mabi=altivec" 

CHOST="powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~ppc"

VIDEO_CARDS=radeon
```

Cosa ho sbagliato?

Sempre grazie per ogni suggerimento.

.L.

----------

## leonida

Ok, mi sa che riparto da zero, magari ho sbagliato qualche cosa seguendo la guida di Silian.

(Se potete aggiungete il paragrafo Setting the Date/Time Right assente sia nella guida di Silian che nell'handbook tradotto in italiano di gentoo.it (forse è un recente aggiornamento dell'handbook in inglese).

Grazie .L.

----------

## lu_zero

ehm

e' un baco

e nessuno ce l'ha segnalato

sto tentando di risolverlo in modo pulito or ora.

Scusate per i guai

----------

